# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  5e Adventures in Midgard 5e OOC

## Marcarius5555

Thread is open

I need images from everyone to make tokens for combat. Just post a link here to an image and I'll take it from there.

EDIT: I forgot but several of you have reminded me now -- could everyone please post their character sheets long with your images so I have them all in a convenient place if I need to look up something.

Gameplay Thread: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-Midgard-5e-IC

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: Val*
Show


Very much just a knight in shining armor type.


Val

*Spoiler: Recruitment OP*
Show





> *Spoiler: Show Image*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The World of Midgard is Yours to Explore!*
> 
> _Many say the age of heroes is dead. Bifrost, the bridge to glory, fell long ago. Now, Midgard is lost in an age of war: of dark wilderness, and lost empires sunk beneath the waves. Only magic and the warmth of hope keeps lights aglow when dread things prowl and priestly wardings shake, bent by demonic rage.
> ...

----------


## JNAProductions

> Sharra is made!
> 
> *Spoiler: Backstory*
> Show
> 
> Sharra is a veteran of many conflicts, with the scars and missing arm to show it, and the straightforward attitudes of a soldier who's had enough of your guff.


Reposting my PC. Will find a pic later, when off work.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Here's *Skegg*, a Stoneskin Dwarf Pugilist.
> 
> He works as a mercenary, but his direct nature and eagerness to fight make him better suited for working as a thug than a guard. He was struck by lightning and now doesn't like to wear or carry metal.
> 
> *Spoiler: Photo*
> Show


Reposting my PC here.

----------


## clash

Tamara:  character sheet

*Spoiler: photo*
Show

----------


## Marcarius5555

I'm got the starting scenario pretty much set up for you -- I'm going to give a day or so for everyone to finish posting in the game thread and link their character sheets and images to this thread. 

I can do fog of war on battle maps, but does anyone really care, think it's worth doing? The way I'd do it is make a lot of 5' square sized tiles overlying the map that you could delete as you moved your token further.

Oh, and for combat, what we'll do is put rolls in spoilers in the gameplay thread -- the spoilers will keep it from cluttering up the narrative in the main thread, but it's going to be a headache to keep up with what's going on for me if I have to try to piece together actions people are posting and rolls for those actions in this thread -- it will be a real mess. If we have long rules discussions, we can do that here.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr Cadarn Character Sheet
*Spoiler: Image*
Show




As for fog of war, I'm ambivalent but if you think it'll add to the experience then by all means go right ahead!

----------


## Blorcyn

*Norm Al'Pearson* 
_Planetouched Warlock 3 Neutral Good_ 
*Spoiler: statblock*
Show


*AC* 17 *HP* 33 *Speed* 35ft 

*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 13 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 18 (4)

*Attacks*
*Shortbow (piercing//80/320)* +4 1d6+2
*Club (bludge/melee)* +1 1d4+2
*Eldritch Storm Blast* +6 1d10+6
*Mind Sliver (Int save)* +6 1d6


Class Features: 
Genie Magic (detect G&E) (Thunderwave)
Gift of the Genie (Gust cantrip)
Bottled Respite - up to 4 hours, once per long rest
Genie's Wrath - +Proficiency as Thunder damage once per turn
Eldritch Invocations: (Agonizing Blast, Book of Ancient Secrets - 2 ritual spells)

Pact of the Tome - (3 cantrips)

Feats:
Pathetic (decrease Ability score by 2)
Fey Touched (Misty Step & Silvery Barbs) (Increase Charisma by 1)
Moderately Armored (Shield and Moderate Armor proficiency) (Increase Dexterity by 1)

Talent: Arcana - Magical Intuition (identify spells scrolls 1 minute; know enemy spellcaster's equal, superior or inferior)
Talent: Arcana - Ritual Caster (two 1st level Wizard R spells)

Talent: Perception - Keen Senses (Good sideeye)
Talent: Perception - Aware (no adv. on attack by hidden enemies)

Trained Deception:
Acting +1 (rr1-3)
Mimicry +1 (rr1-3)

Planetouched:
Hybrid Nature - Elemental and Humanoid types
Unending Breath - Hold breath indefinitely
Skyrunner - 35ft speed
Wind magic (Gust cantrip, Levitate)



*Spoiler: Image*
Show

Image: 




Let's hope I've reached 10 posts.

*Spoiler: Norm's owl*
Show



*Jeannie* Tiny beast, celestial. 

AC 11, HP 1/1
Spd 5ft, fly 60ft

STR  -  DEX  -  CON -  INT -  WIS -  CHA
 3(-4)     -   13(+1)  -   8(-1)  -  2(-4)- 12(+1)- 7(-2)  

Skills, _Perception +3, Stealth +3_
Senses, *Darkvision* _120ft, Passive Perception 13_

*Flyby*_Owl doesn't provoke opportunity attacks when it flies out of an enemy's reach._
*Keen Hearing and Sight*, _The owl has advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks that rely on hearing or sight._

Actions: *Talons*, _Melee weapon attack_, +3 to hit, reach 5ft, one target. _Hit_: 1 slashing damage.



*Spoiler: Norm's ring, AC14, HP 3*
Show







*Spoiler: Character Sheets*
Show


*Player*
*Character*
*Class*
*Race*

Xihirli
Valentýnka "Val" Huss
Cavalier Fighter
Human

Hof
Harbick Thralmodan
Wandering Mind Psion
Deep Gnome

Janwin
Rune Trygveson
Trickster Cleric
Changeling

Blorcyn
Norm Al'Pearson
Djinni Warlock
Planetouched

BobtheWizard
Skegg
Pugilist Fighter
Stoneskin Dwarf

JNAProductions
Sharra
Way of Mercy Monk
Changeling

TheNotorioisSMP
 Naru'nrr Cadarn
Bladesinger Wizard
Drow

Clash
 Tamara Easlien
Oracle Occultist
Human

Izzarra
 Zhanty Alsaz
Alchemist/Apothecarist Inventor
Forest Gnome

----------


## Bobthewizard

> I can do fog of war on battle maps, but does anyone really care, think it's worth doing? The way I'd do it is make a lot of 5' square sized tiles overlying the map that you could delete as you moved your token further.


If it's important to you then do it, but I vote simple is better for maps. Maps are great to see distances and for communication, but I don't like to get bogged down in them.

----------


## Hof

Harbick Character sheet
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## clash

Added my character link to my photo post. As to maps, it's whatever is easiest for you. I appreciate maps but I find fog of way is not necessary as a player

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Added my character link to my photo post. As to maps, it's whatever is easiest for you. I appreciate maps but I find fog of way is not necessary as a player


I'm not going to bother then based on the responses thus far and just trust everyone not to metagame with knowledge of the layout of areas

EDIT: I'm going to give everyone until tomorrow evening to get caught up before I post again. I'm going on a family trip starting Tuesday and probably won't have access to a computer to update, but I'll get started again probably on Thursday.

----------


## Xihirli

Tamara is the best at Survival I believe.

----------


## clash

Apparently editing in the roll doesn't work 😅. Posting it here to not double post in the future it will be in the main thread. 

(1d20+6)[*17*] survival

----------


## JNAProductions

Roll with Advantage from Help, don't forget!

----------


## Blorcyn

Marcarius, can I say as an establishing principle so I dont forget to say each time: like many people, whenever Norm is exerting himself he holds his breath. He holds his breath whenever he enters combat until its over.

----------


## clash

Second roll for advantage

(1d20+6)[*22*] survival

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Second roll for advantage
> 
> [roll0] survival


Can you please put rolls like this in the future in spoilers in the main thread? -- It's very hard to connect rolls to declared actions in a different thread with this many players with avatars that are not their character names.

----------


## clash

> Can you please put rolls like this in the future in spoilers in the main thread? -- It's very hard to connect rolls to declared actions in a different thread with this many players with avatars that are not their character names.


Yep will do. I originally posted it here cause I missed out on the main thread and didn't want to double post but in general I will do it that way.

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3


Zhanty will be speaking in *"Indigo"*

----------


## Blorcyn

> Yep will do. I originally posted it here cause I missed out on the main thread and didn't want to double post but in general I will do it that way.


I suppose it doesnt matter with 22 but you also had that 1d4 guidance.

Whats our marching order on meeting Zhanty?

----------


## Blorcyn

> *Zhanty Alsaz*
> Alchemist/Apothecary
> HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 3/3
> 
> 
> Zhanty will be speaking in *"Indigo"*


Depending on how you want to play Zhanty, with that pretty aggressive and low Deception roll - with your permission - Norm always has the option of a Suggestion against Wisdom save to "accompany us and help us find the child or its remains, to prove your innocence," if that sounds like an interesting group hook as a charmed character at first, and presumably some enmity with Norm? No worries if not.

----------


## Izzarra

> Depending on how you want to play Zhanty, with that pretty aggressive and low Deception roll - with your permission - Norm always has the option of a Suggestion against Wisdom save to "accompany us and help us find the child or its remains, to prove your innocence," if that sounds like an interesting group hook as a charmed character at first, and presumably some enmity with Norm? No worries if not.


Passive insight is 11, she doesn't catch the deception.




> [COLOR="#800080"]He pauses for a moment, considering, *"I don't suppose you saw any goblins passing nearby in the last couple hours, perhaps carrying a woman off with them?"*  If the Gnome has, then it gives them a better idea of what direction their targets are going in.


Going to need the GM to let me know if Zhanty has any knowledge on the Goblins before I can respond to this IC.

----------


## JNAProductions

DM, quick request!

Can you add a link to the OOC thread in the first post of the IC? Just to make it easier to get between threads.
Thank you! :)

----------


## Blorcyn

Strategising: if we reach the Goblins what options do we have to make it more likely we save the girl? 

If they speak common and are/we get within 30 feet, I can Suggestion the one holding her (hopefully leader) and tell them to bring her to us safely and let her go (then if leader tell them all to leave and not come back). 

If they dont speak common, I can ritual Comprehend languages - but thats 10 minutes. 

If they try to kill her when we see her, I can Phantasmal force the one holding her from 60 feet. 

Does anyone else have charms, stuns, clever teleports to get to her and secure her, or anything like that?

Edit: could misty step to her and invisibility her as well  but that removes my get out options if we end up in trouble anyway.

----------


## clash

I can try to get creative with unseen servant or thaumaturgy but ymmv

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

I do have the Hypnic Jerk cantrip if we need an enemy to drop something, but that requires the target fail a WIS save by at least 5 so it's probably best not to rely on it.

Of course, this does depend on someone holding onto her; if we're lucky they've just got her tied up and we can get her out quick.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> DM, quick request!
> 
> Can you add a link to the OOC thread in the first post of the IC? Just to make it easier to get between threads.
> Thank you! :)


There already is one, check the bottom of the first post

----------


## JNAProductions

> There already is one, check the bottom of the first post


Ah, thats me being blind.

As for tactics Sharras fast, but shes not likely to be able to break her out of a grapple or chains or anything. So depending on how shes held, I might not be the most useful.

Ive not read the IC yet, since Im at work.

----------


## Marcarius5555

We're starting to split up and we need a map -- I'm going to get something together

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Reposting my PC. Will find a pic later, when off work.


Did you ever post a pic somewhere -- you're the last token I need to make

EDIT: here's a link to the map:Map. Everyone please move your tokens were you want them.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Phone Posting*
Show

Hope this works

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler: Phone Posting*
> Show
> 
> Hope this works


Put you on the map -- ok everyone should be on the map now

----------


## JNAProductions

Alright, I'll be moving towards the voice, keeping hidden and keeping a careful eye out.

----------


## Izzarra

> Everyone please move your tokens were you want them.


Done




> Strategising: if we reach the Goblins what options do we have to make it more likely we save the girl?


I think the only option that I can contribute would be this spell that Zhanty has prepared, though it is not really designed for pulling a captive away from captors. Probably will need permission from the GM to use it for this application.

Most likely outcome is the poor kid gets dragged across the ground, not the best rescue option.  

Awaken Rope
1st-level transmutation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (10 to 60 feet of cord or rope, worth at least 1 cp)
Duration: Instantaneous

As an action, you can touch a rope 10 to 60 feet long and issue a single command to it, selecting from the following options:

- Bind: The rope attempts to bind a creature of your choice within 20 feet of you. The creature must make a Dexterity saving throw or become restrained until it is freed. A creature can use its action to make a DC 10 Strength check, freeing itself or another creature within its reach on a success. Dealing 5 slashing damage to the rope (AC 10) also frees the creature without harming it, ending the effect and destroying the rope.

- Fasten: The rope flies up 60 feet and ties one end to an object or surface that a rope could be tied to, before becoming inanimate again, hanging from the object.

- Grab: The rope lashes out grabs one Small or smaller object that is not being worn by a creature within a range equal to the length of the rope and pulls that object back to your hand. If that object is being carried by a creature, it must make a Strength saving throw. On success, it retains the object, and on failure the object is pulled from the creature.

----------


## Xihirli

Could I get my warhorse on a token with this art?

*Spoiler: Veverka*
Show

----------


## Marcarius5555

I'll put the warhorse in too. 

I'm going to wait for everyone to confirm they've had a chance to update their positioning before I continue

----------


## Blorcyn

> I'll put the warhorse in too. 
> 
> I'm going to wait for everyone to confirm they've had a chance to update their positioning before I continue


Happy with Norms positioning at present and made an account. How do I actually move my token, I think Jeannie should be on a tree near Sharra? ( Im on my mobile.)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Happy with Norms positioning at present and made an account. How do I actually move my token, I think Jeannie should be on a tree near Sharra? ( Im on my mobile.)


You should just be able to select it and move -- like use a cursor to select it. I've never had anything but a flip phone, so I have no idea what the equivalent of a mouse and cursor is on that kind of device.

----------


## Blorcyn

> You should just be able to select it and move -- like use a cursor to select it. I've never had anything but a flip phone, so I have no idea what the equivalent of a mouse and cursor is on that kind of device.


Away for New Years Day, so if youre able to move Jeannie to somewhere near Sharra for me, Id be grateful. On a terrible iPhone, prodding at the screen like an ape from 2001: a space odyssey has yet to achieve anything for me. Ill have a decent and genteel mouse again tomorrow.

Edit; love the map, also. Its great!

Edit 2: downloaded the app, can move stuff now!

----------


## Hof

Position set. Took me a second to realize I needed to setup an account - the link just closed the new window or tab at first. All ready now though.

----------


## clash

Also away for new years and unable to update. Will update tomorrow

----------


## Xihirli

Assuming you put Veverka with Val on the map, I'll be good to go as soon as I have my horse.

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra will continue moving towards the crying until she encounters hostiles, so position for now is good. :)

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

I've updated my positioning on the map, assuming that my stealth is good enough to evade notice Naru'nrr is going to continue slowly advancing behind Sharra

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Assuming you put Veverka with Val on the map, I'll be good to go as soon as I have my horse.


I put the horse in -- I think horses are large size so I made her 2x2.

I'm giving everyone until tomorrow to finish any positioning movements and buffs they want to do -- then I'll start the next thing.

It's interesting to me the assumptions many of you are making about what's going on -- you're going to be very surprised by how this turns out.

----------


## Blorcyn

Ruh Oh. 

I am suspicious that all us softer folk are now left unattended up to our own business by the cart. Maybe we should have Zhanty and Tamara take 3/4 cover. Poor, stupid Norm is deaf and dumb, just waiting for an arrow to the head. Please make sure he gets a pleasant obituary in the local paper. He liked carnations.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Xihirli

> I put the horse in -- I think horses are large size so I made her 2x2.
> 
> I'm giving everyone until tomorrow to finish any positioning movements and buffs they want to do -- then I'll start the next thing.
> 
> It's interesting to me the assumptions many of you are making about what's going on -- you're going to be very surprised by how this turns out.


The daughter lady is secretly in charge of the goblins!

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Alright, I confess, Naru'nrr is actually three goblins in a trenchcoat.  This is all part of his fiendish plot to get as many sacrifices as possible for his people's dark rites.  lol

----------


## clash

I attempted to move my icon on the computer but unfortunately I wasn't able to. Not quite sure why

----------


## JNAProductions

DM, what do I see with my Perception? 20 Passive.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> DM, what do I see with my Perception? 20 Passive.


Nothing but cold wind.... you'll see what's going on soon. I'm getting ready to update.

----------


## Blorcyn

Wow. What is that? A wendigo?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Wow. What is that? A wendigo?


Don't metagame in game -- but yes -- so if you know anything about the folklore surrounding that, you see what was going on now with the voice luring you into the forest and off the path -- hence my comments above. You have to make a successful knowledge check in game to know what it is or anything about it -- right now, all your characters now is a creepy deer like.... thing that stands on two legs just materialized out of nowhere after they were lured off the path with some strange noises.

EDIT: did someone move part of the grid by accident? It seems to have been both moved and frozen somehow -- I can't seem to manipulate it.

----------


## Izzarra

I locked one of the grids and some of the background a few days ago because I kept moving them by accident.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I locked one of the grids some of the background a few days ago because I kept moving them by accident.


I think if you lock it it might mean I can't change anything -- can you try to unlock it so I can see if that allows me to move it.

----------


## Izzarra

I think I cannot change it when somebody else has it selected. Right click then unlock.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Don't metagame in game -- but yes -- so if you know anything about the folklore surrounding that, you see what was going on now with the voice luring you into the forest and off the path -- hence my comments above. You have to make a successful knowledge check in game to know what it is or anything about it -- right now, all your characters now is a creepy deer like.... thing that stands on two legs just materialized out of nowhere after they were lured off the path with some strange noises.
> 
> EDIT: did someone move part of the grid by accident? It seems to have been both moved and frozen somehow -- I can't seem to manipulate it.


Im British so wendigo exposure is genuinely minimal. No meta gaming just curious. Just such a striking image and also didnt know what it was. Didnt look up its statblock, just its Wikipedia page. (In the way I know what a Fey is but got curious about the lore, but dont need to know what its stats are).

Edit: oh the wendigo was mimicking the girls voice! Even reading about them I didnt get that! ****. So we havent even found her yet, lol.

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+4)[*15*] Init roll.

I'll post the result to the IC thread in a spoiler.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Im British so wendigo exposure is genuinely minimal. No meta gaming just curious. Just such a striking image and also didnt know what it was. Didnt look up its statblock, just its Wikipedia page. (In the way I know what a Fey is but got curious about the lore, but dont need to know what its stats are).
> 
> Edit: oh the wendigo was mimicking the girls voice! Even reading about them I didnt get that! ****. So we havent even found her yet, lol.


I also homebrew and modify all creature stat blocks, so what you look up won't be accurate anyway. 

Yes -- that's mainly what I was getting at, everyone assumed it was the girl, but it was in fact this creature. Read way too many creepypastas and nosleep stories about these things, so I thought I'd throw them in.

----------


## Xihirli

Having fun chasing you around, Blorcyn!

----------


## clash

Alright I figured out the Miro board. All good now on my end

----------


## Blorcyn

> Having fun chasing you around, Blorcyn!


Ahh that was you! I wondered. 

I was chasing you for a while, after seeing you near old Jeannie in her tree. It took me embarrassingly long to realise you were watching my cursor too, and we must both have just been spinning around each other to see where the other was heading. XD

----------


## Marcarius5555

I think this basically works fine -- I've experimented with different stuff for play by post. I just figured out how to use maptool, and I could see using that but just having everyone download a campaign file with maps to their local instance and then coordinating token movements with the screen shot function. Maptool does coordinates like AA - 152 for every square, so you could use pics and the coordinates to work out positioning.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

I've never used that site before but it does seem to be pretty useful.  I will note that I'm having a little trouble trying to move my token, but I'm sure I'll figure it out once I get more used to it.

----------


## Blorcyn

> I think this basically works fine -- I've experimented with different stuff for play by post. I just figured out how to use maptool, and I could see using that but just having everyone download a campaign file with maps to their local instance and then coordinating token movements with the screen shot function. Maptool does coordinates like AA - 152 for every square, so you could use pics and the coordinates to work out positioning.


The tool seems good. The grids are easy to accidentally grip but otherwise ok and the undo button sets it right. Weirdly, because there are so many more icons on the computer, its actually got more clutter on the screen than on the app, although it looks better on computer to me.

----------


## Xihirli

I'm gonna use my human determination to reroll that attack. (1d20+6)[*21*].

----------


## Blorcyn

> I think I cannot change it when somebody else has it selected. Right click then unlock.


Dont forget about Nibbles, initiative wise, if you think theyre up to nibbling things or inspiring the Squirrel Knight  maybe.

----------


## Izzarra

Nibbles is a basic familiar and doesn't have any combat capacity. Primary application is scouting.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Nibbles is a basic familiar and doesn't have any combat capacity. Primary application is scouting.


Poor nibbles. He looks so fierce.

----------


## Janwin

Ok, the craziness is over.  Posting char sheet in OOC since I haven't yet.

Rune Trygveson

----------


## Janwin

Not sure how you'll want me to join into this since the party seems to be in a combat.

Pretty decent with stealth, so could just be sneaking around the woods and pop in to heal some wounds and whatnot after they're mostly dead victorious.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Not sure how you'll want me to join into this since the party seems to be in a combat.
> 
> Pretty decent with stealth, so could just be sneaking around the woods and pop in to heal some wounds and whatnot after they're mostly dead victorious.


I dont know if DM will allow but weve got an NPC hire with us. Considering your race and deity maybe you can be him as a form you took before we met him?

Have to admit I was suspicious Tislet was going to be a device for you to appear from within, this whole time, already arranged between you and DM, haha.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I dont know if DM will allow but weve got an NPC hire with us. Considering your race and deity maybe you can be him as a form you took before we met him?
> 
> Have to admit I was suspicious Tislet was going to be a device for you to appear from within, this whole time, already arranged between you and DM, haha.


I think that's a pretty good suggestion if you want to do that.

----------


## Janwin

ROFL  Love it.  Sold.   :Small Big Grin: 

Gonna have to read back to all the posts involving him to see what he's there for and what the story is.

----------


## Janwin

This gets even more hilarious since apparently Tislet is your scout guide, and Rune has only a +3 Survival and a -1 Nature, so he's PROBABLY been relying on his +6 Deception this whole time as to what's in the woods.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Marcarius5555

> ROFL  Love it.  Sold.  
> 
> Gonna have to read back to all the posts involving him to see what he's there for and what the story is.


There are a lot of posts (we've been keeping a good pace), but not much to catch up on with this character -- he basically met them at the inn, described the dangers of the forest, and got hired and tagged along behind

----------


## Janwin

Yep.  So I see.

For a token:
*Spoiler: Image*
Show




That'll work for this form.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Blorcyn

> This gets even more hilarious since apparently Tislet is your scout guide, and Rune has only a +3 Survival and a -1 Nature, so he's PROBABLY been relying on his +6 Deception this whole time as to what's in the woods.


Comparing his sales pitch in the inn to Tamaras taking the lead and smashing the tracking checks and his actual performance  I think this makes perfect sense. XD

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Yep.  So I see.
> 
> For a token:
> *Spoiler: Image*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll work for this form.


I'll put you on the map later -- tell me about where you want to be and you can go ahead and take your first turn alongside everyone else. I'll check back tomorrow evening to give everyone time to make their first round actions; I'm going to keep this moving and update and move on, so please make sure everyone to post your actions by tomorrow 9PM EST.

----------


## Blorcyn

I think its only Clash/Tamara left edit: and Skegg, sorry. Two, if Im counting right.

----------


## Janwin

> I'll put you on the map later -- tell me about where you want to be and you can go ahead and take your first turn alongside everyone else. I'll check back tomorrow evening to give everyone time to make their first round actions; I'm going to keep this moving and update and move on, so please make sure everyone to post your actions by tomorrow 9PM EST.


Just toss me in the middle of the pack like a good NPC.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I think its only Clash/Tamara left edit: and Skegg, sorry. Two, if Im counting right.


I'm not trying to rush anyone, I just want to be deliberate about continuing since a lot of games die on the horns of the first combat and I want to move stuff along since we seem to be off to such a good start already in terms of posting consistency.

----------


## Blorcyn

Sounds good to me, chief.

----------


## clash

> I think its only Clash/Tamara left edit: and Skegg, sorry. Two, if Im counting right.


I've updated. A lot of the action happened between midnight and 3 am in my timezone lol. So based on that I might have comparitivly delayed responses.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I can't move my token on the map. All it does is keep moving the grid.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

> I can't move my token on the map. All it does is keep moving the grid.


Same thing happened to me last night.  Haven't had a chance to try again today but I'll see if I can figure it out once I get out of work

----------


## Izzarra

It is a layer order problem. The grid ends up on top of the tokens and prevents the tokens from being moved. You have to reorder the layers.

----------


## Hof

I moved my token. Had to use 'send to back' a bunch to get the layers to work, I hope the map is still ok.

----------


## Blorcyn

DM, just as a standing thing, so it doesn't muck up your writing if you get a critical hit from a monster or something, go to all the effort of writing it out and rolling on the crit table and maybe an injury table, and then I say "*SILVERY BARBS!*"

If a monster scores a critical attack against someone, or something that'll bring them to death: Norm would use his silvery barbs if he has a slot or his free use per day to make the creature reroll, then give the advantage to himself, in general. 

(If there's a better play, I can always say later, 'actually can the advantage be given to the person who it best benefits').

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I moved my token. Had to use 'send to back' a bunch to get the layers to work, I hope the map is still ok.


I think in the future I'll just put a measurement guide instead of trying to put a grid on the whole map -- like a straight line that measures 100ft. 5e is a little looser with the grid than 3.5 anyway. We just need to make sure people aren't moving 3 times as far as they should be, and who is in the area of a cone, etc. -- which can be accomplished without squares overlaying absolutely everything.

----------


## clash

I rolled decay so twice damage dice(we can use my rolls) and creatures max HP reduced by same amount.

----------


## Xihirli

Can we put all the homebrew stuff on the first page of OOC? I didnt realize that totaling 20 was a crit, that seems terrifying.

EDIT: I dont think I got a crit.*Spoiler: Revised Criticals*
Show


Revisions to Critical Hits
*Except when noted otherwise below, use the normal rules for critical hits.*
 When you land a critical hit on a creature, instead of rolling the attacks damage dice twice and adding them together, roll a d20 and use the corresponding result on the critical hit chart determined by the damage type of your attack.
 When you score a critical hit with an attack that does two or more types of damage, choose one of those damage types and roll on that critical chart.
 The Half-Orc Savage Attacks trait and the Barbarian Brutal Critical feature continue to work as written


I still need to roll a 20 on the die to get a crit, unless theres something I missed. If you can crit on a TOTAL of 20+, most of the hits are critical

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Can we put all the homebrew stuff on the first page of OOC? I didnt realize that totaling 20 was a crit, that seems terrifying.


*Spoiler: Critical hit rules*
Show

Critical hits in DnD 5e happen when you roll a natural 20 on a 20-sided die. This means you rolled a 20 without any modifiers like your attack mod (but rolling a natural 20 with advantage counts).

When you make an attack roll, an ability check, or a saving throw, you can do so with advantage. Once you use this ability, you cant use it again until you finish a short or long rest.


No -- that's not right -- I quoted the rules above. I think I misunderstood what your roll was here: was the new roll 15 w/ determination -- I misread the bonus and thought you rolled 20. 

(1d20+6)[9]; YOU ARE FILLED WITH DETERMINATION, 21 to hit (1d8+4)[5]

----------


## Xihirli

21 TOTAL to hit, yeah. 15 on the die.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I rolled decay so twice damage dice(we can use my rolls) and creatures max HP reduced by same amount.


it's resistant to necrotic damage, so the damage is halved.

EDIT: it's undead so phantasmal force doesn't work on it.
EDIT: it's also immune to non magical slashing damage, so I think it just takes half damage from the inflict wounds, halved. That doesn't kill it and it's now it's turn.

----------


## clash

> it's resistant to necrotic damage, so the damage is halved.
> 
> EDIT: it's undead so phantasmal force doesn't work on it.
> EDIT: it's also immune to non magical slashing damage, so I think it just takes half damage from the inflict wounds, halved. That doesn't kill it and it's now it's turn.


Well there goes my plans 😂

----------


## Blorcyn

> it's resistant to necrotic damage, so the damage is halved.
> 
> EDIT: it's undead so phantasmal force doesn't work on it.
> EDIT: it's also immune to non magical slashing damage, so I think it just takes half damage from the inflict wounds, halved. That doesn't kill it and it's now it's turn.


My god. >.< 

Run, Clash, run.

----------


## Xihirli

> EDIT: it's also immune to non magical slashing damage,


Wow, that is unfortunate. I dont think Val has a backup weapon.
Still, its marked. Thats something.

----------


## Marcarius5555

They're definitely tough -- I'm homebrewing the stats -- but the homebrew attempts I'm using, which have a lot of the same elements (including these immunities -- I'm not drawing this out of a hat, multiple people have homebrewed this monster and given it almost the exact same immunities), are CR 3-5, which seems totally fair for 1 against a party of 9, including animal companions

----------


## Blorcyn

> They're definitely tough -- I'm homebrewing the stats -- but the samples I'm using are CR 3-5, which seems totally fair for 1 against a party of 9, including animal companions


Yeah. Its cool though I think (I say, before the first hits back) its got a lot less action economy then us, and first fight is going to be a bit panicky. I like that its metal. Definitely not wise decisions made by me. The skull for a head shouldve been a clue.

----------


## clash

> My god. >.< 
> 
> Run, Clash, run.


I have decent ac and can make it higher as a reaction. I'll be good for a round or two

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Yeah. Its cool though I think (I say, before the first hits back) its got a lot less action economy then us, and first fight is going to be a bit panicky. I like that its metal. Definitely not wise decisions made by me. The skull for a head shouldve been a clue.


Well, fundamentally too, it's goal, like the myth, was to lure you off the road -- which you all basically fell for. That's based on the folklore. If you'd stuck to the road or been a bit more cautious something else might have happened. This is very much a setting with fairytale/myth logic.

EDIT: also, remember martials have stamina, but so do monsters. So we'll see what it achieves when it hits back.

----------


## Xihirli

Who all has damage  especially weapon damage  other than necrotic or slashing?

----------


## Janwin

> EDIT: it's undead so phantasmal force doesn't work on it.


A cleric would be useful right about now...

...or, a cleric who isn't pretending to be a scout, that is...

>.>

----------


## Blorcyn

> Well, fundamentally too, it's goal, like the myth, was to lure you off the road -- which you all basically fell for. That's based on the folklore. If you'd stuck to the road or been a bit more cautious something else might have happened. This is very much a setting with fairytale/myth logic.


Ive finished reading the lets read you linked in your OP which was a lot richer than I realised and had tons of non-nordic centred stuff too which is cool as a far traveler. I was initially drawn in by your ad because Ive not long ago read Gaimans Norse Mythology book, and was very excited to see a Midgard focused campaign. So yeah, looking forward to more epic myth and fairy tale based stuff. Ill engage my brain more for the next one we end up approaching, I hope.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Ive finished reading the lets read you linked in your OP which was a lot richer than I realised and had tons of non-nordic centred stuff too which is cool as a far traveler. I was initially drawn in by your ad because Ive not long ago read Gaimans Norse Mythology book, and was very excited to see a Midgard focused campaign. So yeah, looking forward to more epic myth and fairy tale based stuff. Ill engage my brain more for the next one we end up approaching, I hope.


I feel like the game is basically going fine -- I'm just trying to clarify I'm not deliberately trying to be unfair. I'm basing this on a creepypasta genre where people are wandering through northwestern woods and a skin walker/rake/wendigo tries to get them to leave the road by mimicking a kid's voice. No one even tried to use an insight check to see what it was, which might have revealed it was something pretending to be a kid, instead of the girl you're looking for.

----------


## Blorcyn

> I feel like the game is basically going fine -- I'm just trying to clarify I'm not deliberately trying to be unfair. I'm basing this on a creepypasta genre where people are wandering through northwestern woods and a skin walker/rake/wendigo tries to get them to leave the road by mimicking a kid's voice. No one even tried to use an insight check to see what it was, which might have revealed it was something pretending to be a kid, instead of the girl you're looking for.


Thats a very good point on the insight check. Ill need to remember that. I think I was so focused on the role play and the point A to point B that I wasnt looking for things other than storm goblins. 

Yeah. I dont think youre being unfair, just to be clear: in case my posts read differently to the voice I intend them in. This was advertised as OSR and those critical strike tables dont leave it to the imagination, its clear what this game will be and how it might go if things are unlucky. But there are 9 of us. And one of us is a useful scout, definitely not something like a cleric, so I hope well pull through.

Edit: I feel this is the divined woe. I hope so at least.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr is still shaking the rust off!  At least, that's his excuse for why a former adventurer wasn't a bit more suspicious lol.

----------


## clash

> Naru'nrr is still shaking the rust off!  At least, that's his excuse for why a former adventurer wasn't a bit more suspicious lol.

----------


## Izzarra

> I think in the future I'll just put a measurement guide instead of trying to put a grid on the whole map -- like a straight line that measures 100ft. 5e is a little looser with the grid than 3.5 anyway. We just need to make sure people aren't moving 3 times as far as they should be, and who is in the area of a cone, etc. -- which can be accomplished without squares overlaying absolutely everything.


I have been using tableplop for my battlemaps and it has been working rather well.
If you want to stick with miro I can provide a larger grid that you can overlay onto other pictures so they you don't have to tile the small one so many times.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I have been using tableplop for my battlemaps and it has been working rather well.
> If you want to stick with miro I can provide a larger grid that you can overlay onto other pictures so they you don't have to tile the small one so many times.


I've used tableplop before but it's restrictive for some things -- if you want to build a map out of pieces, you have to individually upload every element, and you can't select and duplicate multiple elements. 

I'm subscribed to several patreons for maps that have things that can be combined to make landscapes, or modular tiles for dungeons and structures like castles that I like to use.

I'd like to see the larger grid

----------


## Blorcyn

Just to check, is there any further player action needed before the Wendigos response?

----------


## Marcarius5555

No, I'll update later today --

----------


## Blorcyn

> No, I'll update later today --


No worries. No rush. Just wanted to make sure we/I wasnt missing anything like a table roll or something from the homebrew supplements that needed to happen.

----------


## Marcarius5555

Playing around with making a town in maptool by combining a lot of maps -- I can use this for Oakhaven if we end up going back there:

*Spoiler: Town*
Show

----------


## Marcarius5555

Wendigo damage can't roll in edited post

(1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Initial Choke-hold roll (1d20+8)[*22*]

If less the 20, use 2 stamina points for Incredible Athletics to reroll with advantage (1d20+8)[*17*], (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Xihirli

Well, we dont know if bludgeoning or piercing work, technically.
Would our monk be willing to check?

----------


## Bobthewizard

I wanted to try grappling it anyway to try out this choke-hold ability.

----------


## Xihirli

If Val just Dodges and stays in his face, hell have disadvantage on everyone.
Though without an opportunity attack that can damage him, he can just walk away every round.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

It fleeing would hardly be the worst end imo.  After all, we have more important things to be doing than killing it.

----------


## Blorcyn

> I wanted to try grappling it anyway to try out this choke-hold ability.


If its undead, does choking work  is choking as damage at all related to need to breathe? (Sorry if this a stupid question).

----------


## Blorcyn

> It fleeing would hardly be the worst end imo.  After all, we have more important things to be doing than killing it.


I worry that possibly it mimicked the girls cry by having heard the girls screams? Might be that theres a clue on its body, or, possibly, if we dont kill it, we could talk to it? If restrained. (Norm has comprehend languages).

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Hm, I'm looking at the revised crit tables and I'm not seeing one for magical bludgeoning damage.  Should I just roll on the one for bludgeoning with a weapon?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Hm, I'm looking at the revised crit tables and I'm not seeing one for magical bludgeoning damage.  Should I just roll on the one for bludgeoning with a weapon?


yes that's fine

----------


## Blorcyn

Its going to be fun seeing what Val and Nibbles the squirrel make of each other after all this.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> If its undead, does choking work  is choking as damage at all related to need to breathe? (Sorry if this a stupid question).


It should work. Choke-hold is a type of wrestling hold, not necessarily choking someone's airway. It's not doing damage so immunity shouldn't matter. It causes a condition, restrained, so if he's immune to that, like a ghost or specter, then it won't work, but otherwise it should. But if he's immune to the restrained condition, he's likely immune to the grappled condition too.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Well, we dont know if bludgeoning or piercing work, technically.
> Would our monk be willing to check?


I tried earlier, but I missed.

Also, I was Dodging... Did you roll with disadvantage, DM?

----------


## Xihirli

> I tried earlier, but I missed.
> 
> Also, I was Dodging... Did you roll with disadvantage, DM?


Didn't it attack me?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Didn't it attack me?


...

Me brain no workie good.

Edit: And I'm not sure how best to contribute. I've got fists that probably won't work, grappling that I'm not good at, and no magic to speak of.

----------


## Blorcyn

> ...
> 
> Me brain no workie good.
> 
> Edit: And I'm not sure how best to contribute. I've got fists that probably won't work, grappling that I'm not good at, and no magic to speak of.


Nah, just proves you dodged. XD

----------


## Marcarius5555

Has everyone finished with their actions for round 2 yet?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Has everyone finished with their actions for round 2 yet?


I have not. But I think Ill just Dodge and get in the wendigos face, try to get it to attack me in favor of others.

----------


## Blorcyn

> I have not. But I think Ill just Dodge and get in the wendigos face, try to get it to attack me in favor of others.


Cool sounds good. If you have any constitution check abilities hes at disadvantage? Dont know if that helps. 

Hoping to levitate him if needed if he causes anyone too much difficulty so hes more of a sitting duck, after we see what happens to him this round.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Cool sounds good. If you have any constitution check abilities hes at disadvantage? Dont know if that helps. 
> 
> Hoping to levitate him if needed if he causes anyone too much difficulty so hes more of a sitting duck, after we see what happens to him this round.


Nah, I don't have Stunning Strike yet.
And that's a save not a check anyway.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Nah, I don't have Stunning Strike yet.
> And that's a save not a check anyway.


I see. Never played a monk, didnt realise that, thought it turn up at three too, so literally know nothing haha. Cool. Do you need to post it in the IC as well, or is dodge in here enough?

This is my first pbp on GITP, so Im not sure how it works culturally compared to other forums.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I see. Never played a monk, didnt realise that, thought it turn up at three too, so literally know nothing haha. Cool. Do you need to post it in the IC as well, or is dodge in here enough?
> 
> This is my first pbp on GITP, so Im not sure how it works culturally compared to other forums.


I'll get an IC up, yee.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I see. Never played a monk, didnt realise that, thought it turn up at three too, so literally know nothing haha. Cool. Do you need to post it in the IC as well, or is dodge in here enough?
> 
> This is my first pbp on GITP, so Im not sure how it works culturally compared to other forums.


The thing that's different about this one from my experience is most games fail within about 3 pages, and the recruitment page is dominated by absurd high level 3.5 stuff that almost never starts, but does go on for 12+ pages of discussion over a month or more about how to adjudicate RHD buy off in different configurations of gestalt rules, arguments about minutiae for all kinds of strange build concepts -- including various kinds of hive mind and swarm builds, requests to reread or rewrite rules, and similar material. Rinse and repeat.

----------


## Blorcyn

> The thing that's different about this one from my experience is most games fail within about 3 pages, and the recruitment page is dominated by absurd high level 3.5 stuff that almost never starts, but does go on for 12+ pages of discussion over a month or more about how to adjudicate RHD buy off in different configurations of gestalt rules, arguments about minutiae for all kinds of strange build concepts -- including various kinds of hive mind and swarm builds, requests to reread or rewrite rules, and similar material. Rinse and repeat.


That sounds disappointing. Im very keen to explore some of the homebrew levelling things that well get to as we get through the various missions, so I hope this one ends up being a proper goer.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> That sounds disappointing. Im very keen to explore some of the homebrew levelling things that well get to as we get through the various missions, so I hope this one ends up being a proper goer.


We've already gotten more pages into this I think than most games get -- I've run online games for years before. I'm surprised no one has already dropped given my experience on these forums. I've also taken lessons from previous experiences -- I specifically don't make plot arcs that need certain characters so nothing has to change if someone drops. There's nothing about this story that you couldn't do with another 8 different characters.

I'm honestly tired of 3.5/PF as a system.

----------


## Janwin

It certainly does seem like the vast majority of games on this forum are 3.5/PF (and usually Gestalt "make the cheesiest demi-god you can think of").

Meanwhile, I'm sitting here like "I don't have an encyclopedic knowledge of every cheesy combo in D&D and thus can't even hope to build anything that can keep up with these neckbeards...no thanks".

It's refreshing to have a low level 5th ed game.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> It certainly does seem like the vast majority of games on this forum are 3.5/PF (and usually Gestalt "make the cheesiest demi-god you can think of").
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm sitting here like "I don't have an encyclopedic knowledge of every cheesy combo in D&D and thus can't even hope to build anything that can keep up with these neckbeards...no thanks".
> 
> It's refreshing to have a low level 5th ed game.


I know where to look up all the guides and stuff for builds, I just don't find that interesting to spend weeks doing. 

I do like some of the flavor of stuff like occult classes and akasha, but I'm not interested in spending hours looking through feats to try to stack typed bonuses and that sort of thing. I'm the kind of player that basically only plays 1 character -- an assassin that uses poison, and I just pick stuff that's relevant to that, and not try to make the most broken thing ever. 

I find some of 5e not very exciting in terms of design, but I do like the bounded accuracy which makes it easier to create encounters.

----------


## Izzarra

> Has everyone finished with their actions for round 2 yet?


I have finished.

----------


## Marcarius5555

I'm going to be out of town until Sunday afternoon -- I'll catch back up when I return

----------


## Hof

Harbick could make projected weapons for others rather than himself. Up to three can exist at a time, and they deal force damage.

For example, next turn, he could
Bonus Action: create the desired weaponsobject interaction give one to ValAction disengage in order not to get wrecked by an opportunity attackMove by Skegg towards Sharra and drop weapons in their spaces to be picked up.
I think that could work anyway.

This all assuming the situation doesn't change too much and you all stay close enough. 25 ft. movement is not fast. If you like this idea, let me know who needs such a weapon and what kind.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Harbick could make projected weapons for others rather than himself. Up to three can exist at a time, and they deal force damage.
> 
> For example, next turn, he could
> Bonus Action: create the desired weaponsobject interaction give one to ValAction disengage in order not to get wrecked by an opportunity attackMove by Skegg towards Sharra and drop weapons in their spaces to be picked up.
> I think that could work anyway.
> 
> This all assuming the situation doesn't change too much and you all stay close enough. 25 ft. movement is not fast. If you like this idea, let me know who needs such a weapon and what kind.


That's a great idea. Skegg could use any versatile weapon like a longsword or battle-ax. Let's see what this thing does first.

----------


## Xihirli

Im not really a fan of pushing action economy rules to their limits like that, how about just giving the weapon held now to Skegg or Sharra, bonus action create one for you to use. Skeggs grappling it, and Sharras in its face, no need to disengage.
And Val can Commanders Strike two more times, so she doesnt need a weapon that actually hurts it that badly as long as someone else can.

----------


## Marcarius5555

ok, I'm back, just updated. Wendigo is grappled. Took some hits but isn't dead. Round 3.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Are we up again?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Are we up again?


yes -- I'm going to give everyone until tomorrow to finish posting round 3 actions.

----------


## Izzarra

> The vile creature manages to break Skegg's grasp and instantly disappears into the chill night air. In a moment, the wind begins to howl with increasing force... and the strange humanlike cry continues, and is joined by another... and another!


Will I need to retcon Zhanty's actions, as her initiative is after it vanishes, or will a different suitable target appear within range?

----------


## Hof

> Everyone roll initiative! I will update the map with the new opponent. Also, I forgot to mention -- for pbp, I generally just do 2 groups -- monsters and players, to speed stuff along. Everyone rolls, you decide which 'group' wins by the group who has the member with the highest initiative roll (like if a hero rolls 20, and that's the highest, then the 'hero' group goes first, if a monster did, then all the monsters go together first) -- everyone says their actions for the group and I go in order of initiative if necessary to resolve. I find that's helpful for keeping any individual from holding up combat.


Posted here because I don't want to clutter the IC thread. A request for clarification: I thought you wanted to do a all heroes / all opponents turn order, based on the quote above. If so, wouldn't all stated actions be done before the Wendigo disappeared?

If I misunderstood, or you changed your mind (I can live with either :) are we still in initiative? This could be important for Zhenty and others, who would have to retcon as Izzarra stated.

I should have asked this before I stated my actions in the IC thread, my apologies.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Posted here because I don't want to clutter the IC thread. A request for clarification: I thought you wanted to do a all heroes / all opponents turn order, based on the quote above. If so, wouldn't all stated actions be done before the Wendigo disappeared?
> 
> If I misunderstood, or you changed your mind (I can live with either :) are we still in initiative? This could be important for Zhenty and others, who would have to retcon as Izzarra stated.
> 
> I should have asked this before I stated my actions in the IC thread, my apologies.


I was taking into account the extra damage and so on, but that didn't kill it, and it was able to then turn back into a cold wind, which is one of its abilities. Is there something I'm overlooking that would disallow that?

----------


## Blorcyn

> I was taking into account the extra damage and so on, but that didn't kill it, and it was able to then turn back into a cold wind, which is one of its abilities. Is there something I'm overlooking that would disallow that?


No, but because its vanishing was in response to its rolls for Skeggs grapple, it didnt look like the other actions had occurred for those that followed, before the wendigos action. And if the wendigos escape was a reaction rather than an action, then it looked like maybe a retcon for some was needed, if things would now change? Is my guess.

----------


## Izzarra

> I was taking into account the extra damage and so on, but that didn't kill it, and it was able to then turn back into a cold wind, which is one of its abilities. Is there something I'm overlooking that would disallow that?





> No, but because its vanishing was in response to its rolls for Skeggs grapple, it didnt look like the other actions had occurred for those that followed, before the wendigos action. And if the wendigos escape was a reaction rather than an action, then it looked like maybe a retcon for some was needed, if things would now change? Is my guess.


Yeah, without seeing the Dex save and other actions accounted for it was hard to tell what was happening or decide what to do next or if retcon was needed.

----------


## Hof

> Yeah, without seeing the Dex save and other actions accounted for it was hard to tell what was happening or decide what to do next or if retcon was needed.


Exactly. All clear now though, thanks!

----------


## Marcarius5555

My understanding was that the wendigo made the strength check it needed to escape the grapple and none of the other damage it received before that killed it so I just didn't write "hit, didn't kill" over and over again. I'll try to do a summary like that in the future.

I'm still not clear if there's some rules issue that's being contested that disallows the Wendigo from escaping and transforming into wind, or if the issue is I just didn't respond to each of the attacks that did damage but basically nicked it.

----------


## Izzarra

Only rules issue that I had was if I needed to retcon. It sounds like it tanked the fire damage and ran so I will react accordingly.

You don't have to go through the trouble of responding quote by quote, but a one sentence summery of what happened would have be appreciated.

----------


## Marcarius5555

Noted -- I'll try to make it more explicit in the future.

----------


## Blorcyn

Is Jeannie able to tell anything about the number or location of the other wendigo with that 21?

Anyone else feel like maybe this isnt over? Harbicks magical weapons might be needed by the melee characters.

----------

